# Introducing my furry family



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Here are my beautiful cat family....

Sparky my 11 year old moggy









Twinkle Toes, my 3 year old Birman and mum to my boys Stardust & Jax









Stardust, 2 years old









Jax also 2 years old


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Kaztee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are my beautiful cat family....
> 
> ...


There all very lovely looking cats. Love there eyes so bright.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous cats!

Louise
X


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

gorgeous pics, I have a bit of a soft spot for Sparky...beautiful eyes, hope Taz looks that good when he's 11.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning............................


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are all little beauties, bless. xxxxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh i love Sparky - he looks like he has a few tales to tell lol


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your nice replies.

Sparky has had an interesting life...I got him when he was just 6 weeks old, he'd come from a family with young children and had obviously had some rough handling. He didn't trust people very much and would scratch and bite as a kitten when he was handled, but with a lot of patience he came round and is a lovely soppy fella now although he will still tell you off if he doesn't like something!

I nearly had to make the awful decision to put him to sleep when he was 7, he'd been missing for 5 days and I'd searched for him and done all the phoning round, put posters up locally and had almost given up on ever seeing him again, a neighbour found him in her garden in an awful state, more dead than alive, I rushed him to the vets where they carried out loads of tests and kept him in for days. It turned out he had crystals in his kidneys had liver damage and I was given the option to stop his suffering or to give it a couple of days to see if he pulled through. I was holding him at the time and he was leaning on my chest looking into my eyes with the most trusting expression I have ever seen, I had to give him a chance! So so glad I did because now he is the picture of health and is a very happy contented boy.


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Kaztee said:


> Thanks for all your nice replies.
> 
> Sparky has had an interesting life...I got him when he was just 6 weeks old, he'd come from a family with young children and had obviously had some rough handling. He didn't trust people very much and would scratch and bite as a kitten when he was handled, but with a lot of patience he came round and is a lovely soppy fella now although he will still tell you off if he doesn't like something!
> 
> I nearly had to make the awful decision to put him to sleep when he was 7, he'd been missing for 5 days and I'd searched for him and done all the phoning round, put posters up locally and had almost given up on ever seeing him again, a neighbour found him in her garden in an awful state, more dead than alive, I rushed him to the vets where they carried out loads of tests and kept him in for days. It turned out he had crystals in his kidneys had liver damage and I was given the option to stop his suffering or to give it a couple of days to see if he pulled through. I was holding him at the time and he was leaning on my chest looking into my eyes with the most trusting expression I have ever seen, I had to give him a chance! So so glad I did because now he is the picture of health and is a very happy contented boy.


What a great story about Sparky. I think he's just adorable.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

you have such lovely cats x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, what a lovely ending, just shows, sometimes that extra time can sometimes make a difference You're cats are gorgeous*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I'll be posting lots more photos of my beauties, because of them I am now a very keen photographer so hope you won't mind!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

You take very good photos!!... I can never take any like yours!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You have some very beautiful cats there and Sparky has such a wonderful story. You must be so proud


----------

